
Jokers Please: First Human Mars Mission May Need Onboard Comedians - rv-de
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/feb/15/jokers-please-first-human-mars-mission-may-need-onboard-comedians
======
pssflops
Most comedians being notoriously depressed might prove beneficial for the
amount inclined to participate should this come to fruition.

------
daly
Oh, I would SO be ready to sign up as the comedian on THAT trip.

